# Random Holidays~



## Ivy Newton (Mar 14, 2009)

TODAY (March 14th) is Pi Day!

What are some of your favorite lesser known holidays?


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 14, 2009)

International Talk Like a Pirate Day (September 19th).


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh my, someone else celebrates Pi Day. =D
Halloween is not Halloween t'me. no, it's Knock-Knock Joke day. ^^


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 14, 2009)

Day of Silence, which I will be participating in this year.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 14, 2009)

IDES OF MARCH, it's tomorrow guys. Beware.

Also Pi Day. Yes yes.


----------



## @lex (Mar 14, 2009)

There's also this lovely Square Day (or whatever it was called), where the square root of the year (09) is the date and month (03/03). Or, the other way around, where the date multiplied by the month which is the same number as the date is the same as the year...

...
Oh, you get it. So it occurred this year, on March 3rd. Now it won't be until 2016, I guess...


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2009)

3.14 is a date that doesn't exist.


----------



## Minkow (Mar 15, 2009)

It's White day to-day~
White day is like Valentine's Day, a month after, where the boys give the girls chocolate~


----------



## Flora (Mar 15, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> 3.14 is a date that doesn't exist.


It does if you go by American format.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> It does if you go by American format.


It doesn't on my watch!


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 15, 2009)

national towel day is may 25.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 15, 2009)

National Bow Down to Mewtwo day is today.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 15, 2009)

No, Day of Silence is during our spring break this year. I guess that makes it more likely I'll participate, though.


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 15, 2009)

Wait, today was Pi Day!? Damn, missed it again. I so was going to make a pie. Oh well.

Well, I never actually celebrated it, but you guys should totally know about Februaryween. Unfourtunately, that has passed too. Well, there is always next year.


----------



## Rai-CH (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.holidaysforeveryday.com/

Haven't checked out the whole site, but so far my favourites are National Chocolate Moose Day, No Homework Day and Hug an Australian Day.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 15, 2009)

Devil's Night (from The Crow) on the 30th of October. What an epic day.

:)


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 15, 2009)

I believe be a lazy fuck today is on the same day as my birthday. Ooh, what a coincidence.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 15, 2009)

I think there was hi-five a muslim day, but that might've just been been a comedy show thing.


----------



## octobr (Mar 15, 2009)

May 25 is towel day and national tap dance day.

Also my birthday.

Suckas.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 16, 2009)

^ I finally know your birthday :D



Departure Song said:


> Day of Silence, which I will be participating in this year.


Me too. It's not a spring break day for me, though.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 16, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Well, I never actually celebrated it, but you guys should totally know about Februaryween. Unfortunately, that has passed too. Well, there is always next year.


QFT.
Totally celebrated that this year :P

And I also celebrate Talk Like A Pirate Day, and Pi Day. Mmm, pie.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 16, 2009)

Talk Like a Pirate Day is wonderful, seriously.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 16, 2009)

*National Flirting Week - Week 2 of February*

Kiss a Shark Week 4 of January.
Festival of Sleep Day - 3rd of January.
Chocolate Cake Day - 27th of January
Maple Syrup Day - 17th of March


----------



## Alexi (Mar 16, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Devil's Night (from The Crow) on the 30th of October. What an epic day.
> 
> :)


! Danni, will you marry me? <3

Samhain (Hallowe'en), the "Wiccan new year" as some see it and Beltane, a fertility holiday~


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 16, 2009)

National Grammar Day is on March 4th.

I love it.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 17, 2009)

Alexi said:


> ! Danni, will you marry me? <3


Of course :) <333


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 17, 2009)

> Hug an Australian Day.


:3

I always forget about Talk Like a Pirate Day, but I like how National Condom Day is on Valentine's day.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 17, 2009)

My birthday is International Toilet day, apparently.

WTF?!


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 20, 2009)

My birthday (Aug. 30) is National Toasted Marshmallow Day. Hells yes.
edit: today (Mar. 19) is National Chocolate Caramel Day. Yummy.


----------

